# Wireless mouse - Bluetooth vs 2.4G etc?

## pmam

I need a new wireless mouse to my desktop - it does not have B.I Bluetooth - 

so I need your recommendation on what type is preferable - 

Bluetooth mouse (with a dongle for the desktop) or a mouse with 2.4GHz (with relevant dongle) or something similar?

What are Pros and Cons and other considerations regarding this issue? 

If you have a good experience with particular mouses in reasonable price - please attach links.

----------

## szatox

BT is 2.4 GHz too.

Advantage of BT is that you can use the same receiver for mouse, keyboard, headphones, and access the internet using your cell phone as a modem, at least if you don't expect very high transfer speeds. All this using only 1 USB port. And using 0 USB ports when you decide to use it with your laptop that surely has builtin BT.

Advantage of propertiary wireless link is that if done well, it will acquire link very quickly, other devices will not interfere stealing bandwidth (being in different network they will hop channels in different order) and it might use less power.

I'd go with BT as much as possible for it's versatility. And drop the provided receiver in favour of whatever device I already have around. Of course, making sure I can pair it with another device than provided in the box first.

----------

## pmam

szatox,

Thanks for your nice explanation!

I can add another advantage of proprietary wireless: Probably it is cheaper,

However I agree with your advise to go with BT due to its versatility.

Can you please recommend me on BT mouse - good quality with reasonable price - that works ok with gentoo. 

Also regarding BT dongle receiver - most of BT mouses are supplied without this dongle, so need buy it separately.

BTW:Does BT and proprietary have compatible drivers in gentoo's kernel? 

Thanks

----------

## szatox

Propertiary will most likely be visible exactly the same way as if it was wired mouse.

For bluetooth, I have one receiver using ath3k in my PC (soldered to one USB port) and some 5-6$ Esperanza (no idea what chipset or driver), both work fine. I don't have BT mouse, but I can control the pointer with my cell phone, so I guess no special stuff required for this part either. There is a "bluetooth" service for daemon and "blueman" providing a nice gui.

No idea about quality/price ratio on those, I use "office" mice (~10 buttons, wire, and just 6$ rather than 60$). Pick one you like most and assume it works  :Wink: 

----------

